# Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich



## jessejames183 (24. Apr. 2008)

Erstmal ein Hallo von mir.

Erstaml zu mir. Bin der Manuel aus dem Landkreis Altötting. 

Da ich und meine Frau demnächsten anfangen ein Haus zu bauen wollt ich mich schon mal im vorhinein über schwimmteich usw. informieren. Ich hab mir schon einige Beiträge hier in diesem forum durchgelsen und finde es sehr informative. nun wollte ich euch erstmal meine Vorstellung preisgeben.

Ich hätte vor einen kleinen Fischteich anzulegen(qm?? keine ahnung). von dort aus sollte das wasser über einen bachlauf zu einen schwimmteich gelangen. der schwimmteich sollte ca 200qm haben. die pumpe sollte vom schwimmteich absaugen und in den klärbereich des schwimmteich pumpen und ein teilstrom in den gartenteich der etwa 3 meter höher liegt als der schwimmteich. damit ich den bachlauf hinbekomme. 
so nun zu meinen fragen:

Ist es ratsam oder schlecht einen fischteich mit schwimmteich zuverbinden?? wegen nährstoffe und desweiterem?? Wie groß sollte der fischteich sein.
Fische hätte ich gern einige __ störe. bitterlinge usw.evtl. einen __ hecht aber ich muss mich da noch ein bisschen informierern. welche pumpen leistung bräuchte ich.
ich hab mir die mal angesehen https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.sch...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript
ist die für meine zwecke ausreichend??
was könnt ihr mir noch für tips geben.

Im vorraus schon mal herzlichen dank


----------



## PyroMicha (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

:willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy 

Fischteich und Schwimmteich kann man sicherlich verbinden.
Nur was __ Störe angeht:
Die brauchen einen besonders langgezogenen Teich mit starker Strömung.
Im Prinzip ein Teich, der einem Fluss nachempfunden ist.


Wie groß der Fischteich werden soll, richtet sich vor allem danach, was Du da rein haben willst.
Wenn es z.B. Koi sein sollen, sollte der Teich schon gute 120-150cm tief sein (wegen Überwintern). 
Ich halte mich immer an die Regel: 1 Koi auf min. 1'000 Liter Wasser (besser 2'000).
Da kann man sich dann bei der Planung auch etwas nach richten.

Über Filterung der gesamten Anlage und bepflanzung des Fischteiches gibt es hier sicherlich Spezialisten, 
die mehr dazu sagen können als meiner einer .


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

Hallo Manuel!



			
				jessejames183 schrieb:
			
		

> Fische hätte ich gern einige störe. bitterlinge usw.evtl. einen hecht



  Hecht .... sind das nicht Raubfische, die armen Bitterlinge. 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Schwimmteichen aber hier gibt es ganug Leute die Dir helfen werden.

Nur das mit den Bitterlingen und den Hecht das mußte ich mal los werden.

.


----------



## jessejames183 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

Erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten.

wie gesagt mit den Fischen selber hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich informiert. wollte erstmal wissen wie das mit schwimmteich plus fischteich aussieht. aber da ich je den schwimmteich ja über ne pumpe in den fischteich leitete und den überlauf vom fischteich über einen bachlauf wieder in den schwimmteich leiten will dürfte das ja mit den stören kein problem sein. oder ist das mit der strömung zu gering?? naja __ hecht war mir ja fast klar das das kein chance hat

sorry ist vielleicht ein bisschen kompliziert beschrieben


----------



## nobsi (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

das könnte schon klappen einen schwimmteich (st) mit einem fischteich zu verbinden.

bei einem st wird oft ein eigenes klärbecken, welches mit kies befüllt ist und bepflanzt als filter verwendet.

bei einem fischteich kommt da eher ein mattenfilter oder sowas zur anwendung.

ich würde darauf achten, dass das wasser des fischteiches nicht direkt in den st gelangt sondern zuvor einen filter durchläuft. hingegen könnte das wasser aus dem st schon direkt in den fischteich gelangen.

jedenfalls darauf achten, dass die planzenzone des st mind. 50% der gesamten st-fläche ausmacht.

:cu 
norbert


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

Moin,

also ich würde eher für ein getrenntes Betreiben der beiden Teiche stimmen.

Ein Fischteich ist allein schon durch Fütterung/Freßen der Fische i.d.R. nährstoffreich. Ein Schwimmteich sollte nährstoffarm sein und im Filtergraben/Filterteich des Schwimmteiches erfolgt die Sedimentation der Partikel und ein Abbau der Nährstoffe. Im Fischteich wird das schon mal nicht passieren....
Hinter den Fischteich müßte m.M.n. auf jeden Fall eine Filteranlage geschalten werden, die sämtliche Nährstoffe "verbruzzelt". 
Also z.B. ein Bodenfilter mit entsprechender Vorfilterung.


----------



## sternhausen (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neubau Schwimmteich und Fischteich*

Hallo jessejames
Wenn schon, dann würde ich das Wasser vom Schwimmteich in den Fischteich leiten und nicht umgekehrt, so wie du es beschrieben hast.
Du könntest aber, vorrausgesetzt du baust richtig, einen Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz bauen.
Zu den Fischen: __ Hecht und Bitterlinge wird nicht lange funktionieren, da wirst du nicht lange Bitterlinge haben.
Bevor du Fische reinsetzt, solltest du dich genau informierenwelche dazu am besten geeignet sind.
Ausserdem würde ich dir raten vor dem Bau des Teiches zu überlegen welche Fische du haben willst, damit du deinen Teich dementsbrechend bauen kannst.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------

